# Strange noise while grooming and eating



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 28, 2014)

Natasha is making a strange noise while grooming and eating. I tried to upload a video but it won't let me. It stops as soon as she is done doing either. It sounds like a YouTube video labeled cooing? She is normal in every other aspect. No discharge or loss of appetite.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 28, 2014)

It's prob normal.. Rabbits can make noises when they are happy. Like grunting.. My rabbits do it all the time.


----------



## pani (Jan 28, 2014)

The first time I heard Felix honk/grunt I was surprised! He tends to make it now when he's happy, or eating.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 28, 2014)

Thumper makes a noise at times when he eats or grooms. He always has and I take it as a content or happy sound.


----------



## JBun (Jan 28, 2014)

Some of my buns make squeaky sounds when grooming too. Usually when they are twisted around trying to get to their back. Probably cause it's hard to get to and lick at the same time


----------



## Fidget (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a Rex who was convinced she was a guinea pig, no joke. Rabbits are known to be quiet but they do make noises, though it often sounds like they really shouldn't. It always comes out in a weird, sort of strangled noise - a honk or grunt or wheeze. Use your intuition - if it's happening when she grooms and eats, it sounds like she's happy.


----------

